# whizzer cycle truck



## whizzerbug (Mar 19, 2022)

my winter project is almost done all mocked up ,rebuilt H motor , lobdell wheels bendix K front hub ND rear , factory dimpled frame, restored gas tank to much to list,will be selling as pictured so new owner can paint it his color..


----------

